# Red Kestrel (New Red Funnel ferry)



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

She has been built at Cammell Laird and is reported to now be en-route for Southampton. However, I can see no current sign of her on AIS, just an old plot showing her still in Birkenhead, suggesting she is making the passage with AIS off. Is this likely?


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

Tied up in Pembroke Dock, no AIS as being towed by tug Willpower


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

She's classed as a non seagoing vessel so must be towed. Not only that but she has no crew accommodation so crew can't officially live onboard for the passage.


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks folks. The reports I saw gave the false impression that she was coming down under her own power. That now makes sense.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Stevie B said:


> Tied up in Pembroke Dock, no AIS as being towed by tug Wilpower


Just a point. The tug is the "Willpower" Wilpower won't find her on the AIS.


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

Dickyboy said:


> Just a point. The tug is the "Willpower" Wilpower won't find her on the AIS.


Good point! I hadn't even noticed the error and automatically looked for Willpower. 
===
Re the point made above about crew accommodation, I had forgotten about that, something which was mentioned here when Victoria of Wight was being towed from Turkey.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I see that Willpower was in Southampton a week or two ago. Anyone know if she's Southampton based? Williams Shipping used to be very big in Southampton in days of yore.


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

Dickyboy said:


> I see that Willpower was in Southampton a week or two ago. Anyone know if she's Southampton based? Williams Shipping used to be very big in Southampton in days of yore.


I would say it is very probable. Looking at the photos on Marine Traffic, though there are some from a variety of places, the majority are from around the Solent area.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Williams Shipping is based in Southampton.

Southampton VTS is showing RED KESTREL due on the 18th April (pm)


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Red Kestrel is showing up as in Tranmere 3 days ago, and the Willpower in Pembroke. Neither appears to be under way, and neither AIS is current.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

dickyboy said:


> red kestrel is showing up as in tranmere 3 days ago, and the willpower in pembroke. Neither appears to be under way, and neither ais is current.


….. …..


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

Dickyboy said:


> Red Kestrel is showing up as in Tranmere 3 days ago, and the Willpower in Pembroke. Neither appears to be under way, and neither AIS is current.


Looks like they are taking a break for the weekend!  Probably Red Kestrel's AIS was turned off before the tow and Willpower's on arrival at Pembroke.

If they are due in Southampton on the 18th, that should give them good time for leaving Pembroke tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

albertd said:


> Looks like they are taking a break for the weekend!  Probably Red Kestrel's AIS was turned off before the tow and Willpower's on arrival at Pembroke.
> 
> If they are due in Southampton on the 18th, that should give them good time for leaving Pembroke tomorrow or Tuesday.


Unless Willpower has to go up to Tranmere first to pick her up …..


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

dickyboy said:


> unless willpower has to go up to tranmere first to pick her up …..


lol!


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

Willpower has already towed Kestrel to Pembroke and is waiting for a drop in the wind before leaving. Kestrel is dead ship so won’t be showing on AIS.


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

I see that they are now abeam Plymouth and shown as expected into Southampton at 0100 tomorrow according to Soton movements or 0600 according to Willpower's AIS.


----------

